# PASLODE IM350 nailer problem



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Discussion link:

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=13852&highlight=Paslode+Framer

Paslode link:

http://www.paslode.com/maintenance/usage.html


----------



## nickliv (Jul 11, 2007)

All sorted now. I took it to bits, and it was filthy. A goood clean with paraffin, and reassembly with fresh lube, and it's spot on now.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

nickliv said:


> All sorted now. I took it to bits, and it was filthy. A goood clean with paraffin, and reassembly with fresh lube, and it's spot on now.


Good. The key factor to Paslode framer operation is REGULAR CLEANING and maintenance. 

Did you use the Paslode cleaner/degreaser and lubricant? 

Did you follow the directions to do it properly?


----------



## paul830 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Paslode im350 problem*

Hi,

I too am having some problems with my IM350 nail gun. I have just replaced all the O-rings and gave it a good clean, however, it will only fire once and it does not pick up a nail. The firing pin remains in the down position and will not fire again, until I have push it back with a screwdriver. Any help would be most welcomed.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

sounds like the hammer pin is bent. I have that gun and dropped it only to have that same problem. I repaired it and it works like a champ now. 

Hope that helps


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, could be a bent driver, or possibly a piece of a broken nail head stuck in the guide. I've had that happen before.

After a good cleaning, it's important to oil the cylinder and piston rings for proper operation as well.

The piston should slide up and down the cylinder with very little effort.


----------



## bargau5 (Jul 2, 2011)

*paslode im350*

i have a paslode im350 nail gun and it wont fire.its all been cleaned but when you put it onto abit of wood there is no niose coming from it.when you pull away the fan started to run.can anyone help.would it be the sparking unit or something in the handle.


----------



## steves7839 (Aug 18, 2019)

bargau5 said:


> *paslode im350*
> 
> i have a paslode im350 nail gun and it wont fire.its all been cleaned but when you put it onto abit of wood there is no niose coming from it.when you pull away the fan started to run.can anyone help.would it be the sparking unit or something in the handle.


Sounds like the activation switch (inside the body near the rear cap and fan) is damaged.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It's a 13 year old thread. Hopefully the OP has it fixed.


----------



## steves7839 (Aug 18, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> It's a 13 year old thread. Hopefully the OP has it fixed.


Yeah, I just couldn't resist!


----------

